# Freeswitch Segmentation fault (core dumped)



## timypcr (Apr 3, 2017)

I've used both https://freeswitch.org/confluence/display/FREESWITCH/FreeBSD & https://www.unixmen.com/43884-2/ but I can't seem to start freeswitch without error within a jail.

```
root@freeswitch:/etc # service freeswitch start
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
Starting FreeSWITCH: root@freeswitch:/etc #
```


Any help would be great.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2017)

Why don't you use the net/freeswitch port?


----------

